
Siri, Am I About to Have a Heart Attack? - wslh
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/siri-am-heart-attack-001600366.html
======
tomohawk
So, US taxpayers gave out $20Billion for nothin. Electronic records, but no
common APIs or formats or hope for interoperability.

I still demand paper records for all medical stuff. I carry them around to any
doctors. I can still read paper records from my childhood. I can't read
digital documents that are 5 years old in some cases.

